# New Sandstone Metalic Grizz



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I REALLY like this color!


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

so did u finally break down and go buy u a wheeler....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

not hardly. just admiring the new color scheme. I'd never buy a grizz anyway haha...


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

That is a nice color. Kudos to Yamaha.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

That looks really nice. Does that seat look really short or is it just the picture? Looks like you cant even get 2 people on there.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah it does look really short doesnt it.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

That's nice. Never seen a bike that color


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice...now they just need a 1000cc V-twin option...lol


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

^^ That is funny!! Beauty color, but there are SO many other things they should change....Nice try Yamaha.....not really.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I see scratches in it's future , and being pulled by a bruit but that's a give in...apparently the fat chick fell off and took the seat with her.


----------

